# More Fish????



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I was wondering if i could add some tropical fish into my large tank with my new red. He is only just about 1" long but a want a bit of colour on there until he is big enough to want to attack them, in which i will remove them and give them to my sis?

Thanks Guy's.

Sparkles


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You most certainly can. The only problem I see is him snapping one day and eating them all or many of them, and you won't have any chance to take them out to give to your sister. You never know when he will decide that they are going to be dinner, so be aware of that when you place the tropical fish in the tank.
~Taylor~


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

No problem with adding more fish, just don't get too attached to them....they may not be around for long.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

NO wont survive. if you do. dont get rare/expensive fish. good luck.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

get cheap ones dude


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

ok but on the picture of a tank on theis website in the gallary there is a tanks witha large piranha and lots of other fish?

Thanks


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

tiger barbs. gotta love them!! 
notice a couple of clown loaches at the bottom aswel. 
getting some more tiger barbs for my new tank today!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

think i'm about to get some tiger barbs


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mr Sparkles said:


> ok but on the picture of a tank on theis website in the gallary there is a tanks witha large piranha and lots of other fish?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


that was temporary. look at his recent pics. none of those fish are left.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I have added my 12 tropical fish into my tank with p and its fine. i dont see any problems.

Sparkles


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> NO wont survive. if you do. dont get rare/expensive fish. good luck.
> [snapback]1070044[/snapback]​


You shouldn't be so sure with that answer. Some make it, some don't. I agree that he shouldn't get rare/expensive fish though, because there it would be devistating to lose a prized fish.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Ive lost every fish ive put with Piranhas.in my experience i'd say convicts seem to last the longest i have had one in my tank for over 4 months.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dragster said:


> Ive lost every fish ive put with Piranhas.in my experience i'd say convicts seem to last the longest i have had one in my tank for over 4 months.
> [snapback]1072001[/snapback]​


I seem to have very good with plecos. I know that's only 1 species, but hey it's something.








~Taylor~


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i wouldnt buy expenssive fish though because like they said they could be eaten any time


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

mine have killed all the fish i had in there for cycling and they were after the pleco today.
they don,t play well with others


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

if you wantsomething to last, get a firemouth cichlid.
as soon as you put it in the tank it will put the piranha in its place, however over time and the odd nip the piranha gets ruling back.
mine lasted until i got two new piranhas at 4 months.

the only things i put in now are tiny fish at 99p each, as they dont care for them anymore, whereas they'd eat them previously.

you get a role reversal... they dont attack big things when small, but when big they dont attack small things... .generally.

most get owned though eventually, ive had lots of fish exist for only weeks in my tank, even a huge parrot fish got wasted


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

just remember if u put a cichlid in there he can take out your rbps eye


----------

